

Personal Cloud platform Tonido welcomes php developers to write apps  - codemechanic
http://tonido.posterous.com/personal-cloud-platform-tonido-now-supports-p

======
amaru20
Great Step! php support would accelerate innovation around Tonido..

------
dclark
does it support php-db calls as well.....

~~~
codemechanic
yes it does

------
bmw335
Do you have a sample PHP plugin?

~~~
codemechanic
yes <http://developer.tonido.com/phpdev/phpdevplugin.zip>

